
The On-Line Encyclopedia of Integer Sequences [pdf] - lainon
https://www.ams.org/journals/notices/201809/rnoti-p1062.pdf
======
lowdest
[https://oeis.org/](https://oeis.org/) It's easy to accidentally spend an hour
browsing sequences. One of my favorite things on the internet.

If you're ever dealing with a sequence of numbers and wondering if there's an
underlying structure, this is a great place to start.

------
anonlastname
The OEIS is an incredible tool for math research. I'm happy it exists.

------
ohazi
Obligatory xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/2016/](https://xkcd.com/2016/)

~~~
gizmo686
That first "rejected" sequence is actually pretty close to something quiet
interesting.

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1101.4470.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1101.4470.pdf)

